# Getting exposure to commodities with index derivatives?



## telstra111 (13 May 2013)

I'm looking to get exposure to various commodities without having to trade on margin with a commodities broker and deal with contract roll-overs etc. So I was looking at trading derivatives such as the Dow Jones Commodity Subindices. If anyone has a better suggestion, I'm all ears.

As far as the commodity subindices go, I would need to find a broker that offers them either in Australia or overseas. I suppose most brokers would offer them in the US but as I've discovered recently, many don't offer accounts to non-US citizens.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (13 May 2013)

telstra111 said:


> I'm looking to get exposure to various commodities without having to trade on margin with a commodities broker and deal with contract roll-overs etc. So I was looking at trading derivatives such as the Dow Jones Commodity Subindices. If anyone has a better suggestion, I'm all ears.
> 
> As far as the commodity subindices go, I would need to find a broker that offers them either in Australia or overseas. I suppose most brokers would offer them in the US but as I've discovered recently, many don't offer accounts to non-US citizens.




Wouldn't IG Markets offer something like this ?


----------



## sinner (13 May 2013)

telstra111 said:


> I'm looking to get exposure to various commodities without having to trade on margin with a commodities broker and deal with contract roll-overs etc. So I was looking at trading derivatives such as the Dow Jones Commodity Subindices. If anyone has a better suggestion, I'm all ears.
> 
> As far as the commodity subindices go, I would need to find a broker that offers them either in Australia or overseas. I suppose most brokers would offer them in the US but as I've discovered recently, many don't offer accounts to non-US citizens.




I do not recommend IG as Gringotts suggested, you will pay margin interest even if you've got full size equity in the account.

Go here

http://www.asx.com.au/products/managed-funds-product-list.htm

Then click "ETPs" and go down to the "Commodity Exposure" section, there are heaps these days.


----------



## thembi (13 May 2013)

telstra111 said:


> I'm looking to get exposure to various commodities without having to trade on margin with a commodities broker and deal with contract roll-overs etc. So I was looking at trading derivatives such as the Dow Jones Commodity Subindices. If anyone has a better suggestion, I'm all ears.
> 
> As far as the commodity subindices go, I would need to find a broker that offers them either in Australia or overseas. I suppose most brokers would offer them in the US but as I've discovered recently, many don't offer accounts to non-US citizens.





Depending on what sort of exposure you are seeking, you might consider obtaining exposure via ETFs. There are ETFs available currently providing exposure to Crude Oil (http://www.betashares.com.au/produc...-etf-currency-hedged-synthetic/#each-overview), Agricultural Commodities (http://www.betashares.com.au/products/name/agriculture-etf-currency-hedged-synthetic/#each-overview) and a broad commodities basket (http://www.betashares.com.au/produc...-etf-currency-hedged-synthetic/#each-overview). In all cases these products provide exposure to indices that track the price of commodity futures.


----------



## telstra111 (13 May 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Wouldn't IG Markets offer something like this ?




Thanks.  They have commodity based products but they are traded on margin.


----------

